# Rogue for wife



## Rednblackblood (Apr 25, 2020)

Talk me into buying a 2012 Rogue that's loaded for my wife. The transmission deal scares me. I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for any help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rednblackblood said:


> Talk me into buying a 2012 Rogue that's loaded for my wife. The transmission deal scares me. I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for any help!


The Pros and Cons of a CVT transmission which is used in the Rogue.
Pros:
A key benefit of the CVT is its ability to change its gear ratio continuously as the engine speed changes. This means the engine is always operating at its peak efficiency. A CVT draws top engine power from a small engine, which gives drivers quicker acceleration than standard automatic transmissions. As for the driving experience, some drivers comment that the CVT car ride is extremely smooth compared to normal automatic transmissions. They like that they notice RPM or engine speed changes only when the car is cruising or accelerating.
Cons:
Some drivers miss the engine shifts and acceleration of the traditional automatic transmission experience. There's no sound or sense of running through the gears as with conventional automatic transmissions. Because a CVT may keep an engine running at higher RPM when an automatic would have shifted to a higher gear, CVT-equipped vehicles can make it seem like the engine is droning loudly under hard acceleration. Servicing a CVT is different from servicing an automatic transmission. CVTs need a special transmission fluid. You have to take a CVT-equipped vehicle to a service department with a mechanic skilled in transmission repair and maintenance for this type of transmission. Owners of CVT-equipped vehicles find transmission repair is more expensive for them compared to automatic transmission repair or replacement. Some owners report occasional sudden loss of acceleration and overheating.


----------



## Rednblackblood (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks, but I want to hear what people that own them think. I've read a lot about the transmission and want to get opinions on whether it's worth my money or too risky to buy because of the noted failures.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I've got first hand experience with the characteristics of a CVT. I've owned a 2009 Altima with a CVT and now own a 2012 Altima with a CVT. So the way I described the PROs and CONs is what I have experienced. I myself have been fairly satisfied with the CVTs.


----------



## Rednblackblood (Apr 25, 2020)

Didn't mean to come off abrasive. I thought your pros and cons post sounded straight from Nissan. Lol. Well done! I'm looking to buy my wife something she can rely on. She has an Expedition that has had countless things done, oil pump, timing (twice) ,cam sensors. I can't even remember everything but there's more. It still isn't running right.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rednblackblood said:


> Didn't mean to come off abrasive. I thought your pros and cons post sounded straight from Nissan. Lol. Well done! I'm looking to buy my wife something she can rely on. She has an Expedition that has had countless things done, oil pump, timing (twice) ,cam sensors. I can't even remember everything but there's more. It still isn't running right.


When you go and test-drive a vehicle, just be aware of any unusual noises. A worn CVT generally starts to make a* loud *humming sound at around 40 mph; also if the "check engine" light is on, "walk away" from the car.


----------



## airboss (Sep 17, 2019)

Rednblackblood said:


> Talk me into buying a 2012 Rogue that's loaded for my wife. The transmission deal scares me. I'm trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks for any help!


Don't do it! I have a 2013 Altima, the factory tires lasted longer than the CVT, 62000 miles.
A multi million class action against the manufacturer should tell you something.
The cheap plastic parts are breaking, door handles. 
If people would stop buying these inferior products maybe they would stop.


----------

